
Ask HN: What to do with a huge dedicated server? - diegorbaquero
Hey everyone. A few months ago I won a dedicated auction of a dedicated server but it&#x27;s so powerful that I don&#x27;t know what to do with it.<p>I allocated myself a KVM VPS inside of it with 16GB RAM, all cores (16) and 200GB Disk (Dedi has 420GB of RAID10 SAS drives) and unmetered 100mbit. I only use about 20% of that VPS.<p>I don&#x27;t have spare IPs so I cannot create more VPSs unless I pay extra.<p>What would you do?
======
officialchicken
Please help find a cure - folding@home - or similar.

[https://folding.stanford.edu/](https://folding.stanford.edu/)

